# Harpsichord User's Guide



## realcelloguy

Hi!

I am a cellist and pianist, and a couple of months ago an old friend of the family gave us an incredible gift: A Hubbard double French harpsichord (built from a kit in the 1970s but in good condition). I have been slowly getting educated in maintaining, adjusting, and tuning the thing, but it would really help if I could find a current "owner's guide."

I have a copy (from the library!) of the now out-of-print _Harpsichord Owner's Guide_ (Edward Kottick, 1987), but can anyone steer me towards something similar but perhaps more up-to-date, and preferably still in print?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WesleyKnust

I don't know of any harpsichord resources, but I am jealous of your gift!


----------



## WesleyKnust

Perhaps you can find some more resources on Amazon or at a local music center.


----------



## realcelloguy

Indeed an amazing gift BUT keeping the thing in decent shape is turning like into a full-time job. F'rinstance, I saw last night (after not dealing with it for a over a week) that 2 of the keys on the lower manual were stuck! Don't know how that happened (warped? cats jumping on it? who knows?), but it looks like I'll have to take the keyboard out and see what's going on there... and then who knows if I can even address it...Yeesh... Would have done it this weekend but I am too busy with cello and piano lessons and rehearsals. Maybe over the holidays...???

Maybe the lesson here is, "be careful what you wish for..."


----------



## PetrB

They, and clavichords, are hair-shirt instruments i.e. unless you have a fat check book, and you pay another for very frequent tuning and maintenance, you will be a lot and regularly involved with keeping them up -- such is the nature of the beasts.

Sorry, I know of no manual / owner's guides, but would recommend looking up (online) any of several currently active makers / dealers, who could more than likely direct you to a worthwhile available text, or even a worthwhile out of print text.


----------



## realcelloguy

I did in fact speak with Hubbard a few weeks ago; they steered me to a short manual that they publish. I already have it; it came as part of the accessory package with the instrument itself. It's not really too useful for a neophyte like me (it assumes a level of knowledge on all this that is way beyond what I have... so far...), but I will go back to it after I've figured out some more stuff. The fun continues...


----------



## ptr

There are several of Kottick's book for sale through *ABE-Books!*

I'm all for maintaining and tuning Your keyboard instruments yourself!

/ptr


----------

